
Google Admits It Messed Up by Not Disclosing Built-In Mic on Nest Secure - 0xmohit
https://gizmodo.com/google-says-unlisted-built-in-microphone-on-nest-devic-1832751682
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story and related articles:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19205457)
(264 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19217640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19217640)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19215781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19215781)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19209069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19209069)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19208518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19208518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19206439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19206439)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19201369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19201369)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19108652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19108652)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19082133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19082133)

